# RO water, earth juice, calmag



## next (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi again folks,

Just curious if anyone out there uses earth juice nutes with r/o water? 

Also 2nd question, how much cal/mag ppm should you add to r/o water, and should you use it every watering? 
I've heard anywheres from 75-300ppm, some say every watering, some say a few times a month, some wait to see deficiencies.


**Using pro-mix HP it says it contains dolomite lime, so should I not use any cal/mag until if and when they show symptoms?
Thanks for all the help,

happy growing!


*I seen Dr Green Fang recommended using it for weeks 3-6 of flowering, but the nutes were Sensi bloom


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

Using r/o because I had some problems in the past, I don't know whats in my water, so I figured if I went this route I would be in the know. I never had a ppm tester before, but I knew I had hard water. Did a test and it came out at just over 200ppm. Because I chose the organic route, I didn't want to have to worry about chlorine, or chloromine.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2015)

I use Earth Juice with filtered tap water. I also use FFOF or and don't add any lime. If i am using my home made soil it has lime in it.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey BigO

I added 10% EWC to the soil at the start, and usually add some ewc to my tea's. For beneficial bacteria I use myco-madness

I was mixing my r/o water half and half, until I acquired the calmag about 2 weeks ago


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2015)

I do think that the straight ro water is causing problems with my earth juice, the ph used to go up naturally after about 36 hrs, with the ro water and calmag it starts out at 3.5, goes up to 3.7 and sits there =/


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2015)

I use R/O in both my dwc and my organic soil grow. Has never caused me any problems. I add cal/mag with every watering.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2015)

Yo duck,

how many ppm of calmag do u use, do u know?


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Rose,

Do you bubble your earth juice? or just mix and feed?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2015)

10 drops per gal of r/o

20 per gal for my teas


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2015)

I recently read that bubbling the microblast can cause the iron to fall out of suspension.. interesting, considering everywhere else I have read that you should add your micro nutes first.. This was found on an earth juice thread, so possibly more specific towards earth juice, and the fact that you bubble for 24-72 hours. I may have to try this, because it does appear I am having iron deficiencies


----------



## next (Feb 17, 2015)

I use the earthjuice microblast, but seem to be having problems.. I'm pretty sure I had similar problems in a previous grow. Thats why I switched to the r/o water, to try to figure out the cause.

 I have some azomite and im hoping I can use that instead for micro nutes, but I have to find out some more info on it first, like usage rates, apply to the water, or to the soil.. etc..


----------



## next (Feb 17, 2015)

BigO said:


> Hay duck
> My best guess on the problems is a micro nutrient deficiency. I looked a few sites some said r/o was good some said not to use it. One site said to mix it so I mix it and havent had a prob.
> 
> Do you add micro nutrient?



Gotta love the internet!! It is a krazie world out there, its hard trying to sort through all the sh** to find the sugar.


----------



## next (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok, so the batch I made up the PH was sitting low at 3.7 I did some research and discovered that if the ph doesn't rise above 4.5, the fungi thrive and keep the ph low, which isn't such a bad thing, I like fungi in flower.

Anyways, I up'd the ph to 4.5 and away it went.. when it started going up I added 1/2tsp / gal of myco madness, it has some humic acid in it, and that also raised the ph to almost 6. Last minute decision I decided to give a tsp of grow, it dropped the ph a down to 5.7, I waited it out and watered when it hit 5.9.

Interesting thing, when I first added all the nutes, the ppm was at about 450-500, but 48hrs later it had 950ppm.


----------

